# Vuvuzela as "brass" instrument?



## bachtothefuture

During last year's World Cup I bought a vuvuzela from WorldSoccerShop.com. When I got it in the mail I discovered it was collapsible (and it's portability allowed me to sneak it into last year's US Open in NY).

After fooling around with it, I discovered I can some notes on it, roughly an octave-and-a-half: G2-D4. (I can also play a G4.) Here are some of my attempts at playing some music:

The Star-Spangled Banner: 





La Marseillaise





Star Wars theme:





Wagner's "Ride of the Valkyries" (excerpt):





Telemann Trumpet Concerto in D major (TWV 51 D7)
1st movement, Adagio: 



2nd movement, Allegro: 



4th movement, Allegro: 




Stravinsky's Rite of Spring (excerpt from the introduction to the first part):


----------



## elgar's ghost

Good effort on your part and I'm glad you've had musical fun but their deafening omnipresence at the World Cup soured the whole bloody competition for me. If I don't see or hear one at a sporting event ever again it won't be too soon.


----------



## Delicious Manager

You had a little too much spare time on your hands, didn't you?


----------



## Rasa

Congratulations, you reinvented the trombone.


----------



## Kopachris

Rasa said:


> Congratulations, you reinvented the trombone.


A less complex trombone that's cheaper to mass-produce. :trp:


----------



## Delicious Manager

Kopachris said:


> A less complex trombone that's cheaper to mass-produce. :trp:


... and which sounds JUST as nice


----------



## Aksel

Delicious Manager said:


> ... and which sounds JUST as nice


This earns you a place in the sixth circle of hell. True story.:devil:


----------



## Argus

elgars ghost said:


> Good effort on your part and I'm glad you've had musical fun but their deafening omnipresence at the World Cup soured the whole bloody competition for me. If I don't see or hear one at a sporting event ever again it won't be too soon.


I might be the only person that liked them at the World Cup. Firstly, I actually liked the droning, noise cloud sound of hundreds of them all at different pitches and then later in the tournament the crowd got more adept and started blowing in rhythms. Secondly, I think they gave that WC a real distinguishing feature and the instrument and the event have become linked in my memory, so when I hear or see one I think of the other.

Unfortunately, it was a **** WC for England and a poor one for goals in general, so it's not really that good to be reminded of.


----------



## AidanTrumpet

I hate this thing. Hahaha.


----------

